# Darren Collison is an Indiana Pacer!



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> Four teams agree on tradeEmail Print Comments781 By Chad Ford
> ESPN.com
> Archive
> Four NBA teams have agreed to to a five-player trade that will send Trevor Ariza to the New Orleans Hornets and Darren Collison to the Indiana Pacers, two league sources said.
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5455472

GREAT TRADE! This is the first move the Pacers have made in a long time thats actually worth getting excited about. Big fan of the kid from UCLA and I cant wait to see what he can do next year with big time minutes.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a great trade for you guys. The Pacers got a good PG with a real future for an expiring contract. You'll be happy with Collison.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worth noting is that he averaged 18.8ppg and 9.1apg in 37 starts last season. Those are huge numbers.


----------



## bigblue2144 (Nov 4, 2009)

THIS IS AMAZING!!! I have been waiting for the Pacers to make a move like this for years, and boy did they come through in a big way! It still doesn't seem like it's real. You mean to tell me that...

1) We acquired a young PG with LOADS of talent who can lead our team for years to come???!!!

2) We dumped Troy Murphy's terrible contract???!!!

3) We accomplished both of these in the same move???!!!

I mean, man we are really set up well right now. Collison will have all the minutes in the world, along with good offensive players around him and a good collection of young talent to play with. Great move Larry Bird!!!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm a Celtics fan, but I really like this move for the Pacers. Murphy was a productive big, but he was unlikely to be back after this year, which was unlikely to be successful anyway. Having a dynamic young point guard like Collison who can score and create for others frees up Brandon Rush to be the "3s and D" swingman he's meant to be. Throwing Hansbrough into the starting lineup at the four gives the Pacers a decent young running team with Hibbert rebounding and throwing outlet passes. Lots of young legs on that team, they should look to run other teams into the ground next year, and O'brien is a pretty good coach for that type of system.


----------



## bigblue2144 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah, we actually have a pretty good collection of talent. We're not at OKC level or anything, but I think we are now a borderline playoff team. With a core trio of Granger/Collison/Hibbert, we've got 3 young guys at key positions who can anchor us for a long time. I think if we can just add a talented PF to our lineup (Hansbrough is our only good PF), we could be one of the better rising teams in the East.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah, and we didn't even have to give up Granger for him. [/sarcasm]


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Woah, and we didn't even have to give up Granger for him. [/sarcasm]


Very funny.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Fantastic Move by the Pacers. You just picked up one of the best pgs in the game.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

when you look at the two best teams in this division being lead by Derrick Rose and Brandon Jennings it only makes sense for the Pacers to shoot for the moon on a young pg that has shown alot in a small amount of time.. its a good move for them and i definitely think they were the winners of this 4 team trade


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/pacers/video/2010/08/19/BehindtheScenesCollisonandPosey8-1395958/index.html

Posey and Collisons first day as Pacers!


----------

